
Ask HN: What would you miss about inner city if you move to suburban areas? - odai4real
What are the things you&#x27;d miss about inner city if you move to suburban areas? It seems that a lot of people (me included) have moved to work 100% remotely for the longterm. I am planning to move to the suburbs because there is no reason to commute to work anymore now. I love the vibe in inner city and I don&#x27;t know what I&#x27;d be missing on if I move. I thought it&#x27;d be interesting to hear from some of you who might have made the move.
======
matchbok
A friend who just moved to the burbs hates that the food is noticeable worse.
Delivery options are basically pizza and nothing.

~~~
odai4real
Ugh that sucks. I have heard that too. Family relatives tend to be limited to
2-3 good food places that are "not too far"

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Having to get into my car to do anything. Growing up in suburbia was a bore.
Now, I can walk to restaurants, bars, parks. I would go places even less than
I do now (which, granted, was fairly low pre-covid), since parking in popular
areas is a pain.

~~~
flukus
This is it for me. I get culture shock every year visiting family in suburbia
where walking down to the shop to pick up milk is an hour long affair. When
the reverse happens there's a lot of whinging from the kids having to walk
instead of being oblivious in ipad land while they're magically transported
from place to place.

I've always found it unfortunate that regional areas don't have walkable
densities. An fast internet connection with a few pubs, restaurants, shops
within a 10 minute walk is all I'd need to relocate in a WFH world,
unfortunately few places seem to offer this and those that do tend to be
expensive coastal towns.

~~~
odai4real
I'm with you. Where are the few places that you thought would give you that?

~~~
flukus
Various beach side towns down the east coast of Australia, they built with the
kind of density I'm after mostly for the holiday rental market. Something like
that without the beach side premium prices would be great.

